# ISO ideas for ground chicken



## JGDean (May 31, 2007)

What would you do with a pound of ground chicken for an evening meal?


----------



## Andy M. (May 31, 2007)

Pretty much anything you can do with a pound of ground beef.  

How about chicken burgers.  Season them with your favorite seasoning mix and toss in a raw egg and some bread crumbs and make patties and grill them.

You could also make tacos, burritos, etc.

A noodle casserole would work as well.


----------



## BreezyCooking (May 31, 2007)

Since my husband doesn't eat red meat, I use ground turkey & chicken exclusively in any & all recipes calling for ground beef/pork/veal.  They come out absolutely delicious, & with pretty much zero fat.

As AndyM. suggested - burgers, tacos, burritos, meat sauce for pasta, meatballs, stirfries, mac & cheese - you name it, it'll work.


----------



## Caine (May 31, 2007)

*Tim Shun Yok Kow*​*(Sweet & Sour Chicken Balls)*​ 
1 lb Ground chicken
1 egg, slightly beaten
1 clove garlic, minced
½ tsp sSalt
¼ tsp pepper
2 Tbs flour
3 Tbs canola oil
1 14 oz can pineapple chunks, in juice 
1 chicken bouillon cube
1  bell pepper, julienned
2 Tbs cornstarch
2 Tbs ground ginger
2 Tbs soy sauce
¼ cup vinegar
 
In a medium bowl, combine egg, garlic, salt and pepper. Add the ground chicken and 2 tablespoons of flour. Roll the chicken into golf ball sized balls. 
 
Heat the canola oil in a nonstick pan over medium high heat. Add the chicken balls and cook, turning, until brown, about 6 minutes. Remove the chicken balls and drain on paper towels. Drain the oil from the pan, reserving 1 tablespoon. 
 
Drain the juice from the pineapple into a measuring cup; add water to make 1 cup liquid. Add the bouillon cube to the liquid and stir to dissolve. Place the pan over low heat, add the pineapple chunks and bell pepper, and cook for about 2 minutes. Combine the cornstarch, sugar and ginger in a small bowl; stir in the soy sauce and vinegar until smooth. Stir the pineapple juice, then the cornstarch mixture, into the pan, and cook until desired thickness. Serve over steamed rice.


----------



## PytnPlace (May 31, 2007)

How about an asian lettuce wrap?   Google asian lettuce wraps.  I've made one close to P.F. Changs version and I think there are some on AllRecipes.com


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (May 31, 2007)

What Caine said, except that I make mine a bit different.

Chicken Meat Balls:
1 lb ground Chicken
1 stalk Celery, finely diced
1 medium onion, finely diced
1 tbs. Soy Sauce
1 large egg
2 tbs. AP Flour
1/8 tsp. 5-Spice Powder
1/2 tsp. granulated Garlic Powder

Combine all ingredients, form into 1 - inch balls, and steam in covered skillet, with 1/4 cup water until cooked through.  Remove the cover and let the water evaporate.  Lightly brown.  Serve with fluffy, brown rice and Pineapple Sweet & Sour Sauce.

Pineapple Sweet & Sour Sauce:
2 cups good chicken broth.stock
12 oz. crushed pineapple
1/4 cup brown sugar
1/4 cup malt or apple cider vinegar
1/4 tsp. ground ginger
1/2 tsp. granulated garlic powder
1/2 onion, finely chopped
3 tbs. Cornstarch mixed with water to make a slurry
1 tbs. soy sauce

Combine all ingredients except the cornstarch slurry.  Play with the brown sugar/vinegar ratios until it tastes "just right" to you.  Slowly stir in the slurry ,while stirring, into the boiling liquid until the sauce is as thick as you want it.  Serve with the chicken meatballs, or with home-made spring rolls, lumpia, won tons, or egg rolls.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## BBQ Mikey (Jun 1, 2007)

Stuffed Buffalo Chicken Pizza (w/ Bleu Cheese),   BBQ Chicken Pizza w/ Red Onion,  BBQ CHicken Cheesesteak.  Chicken Wraps (Asian, American, BLT)


----------



## GB (Jun 1, 2007)

Buy a ball of pizza dough and some shredded cheese. Cook up the chicken with any seasonings you like. Use this to make a calzone.


----------

